# Hazzard Garage in 1/25



## Bradleyfett

Here's a project I started several year ago; I've recently put some more time into it and its finally starting to 'feel' like something. 

This will eventually be inhabited by some 1/25 'Dukes' car models of course. For now, a die-cast General Lee is the stand-in.

Link to my build gallery is below the photos.

102_0691 by mommydawn2000, on Flickr

P9250915 by mommydawn2000, on Flickr
P9250913 by mommydawn2000, on Flickr

Build album:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627880370884

Mark


----------



## -Hemi-

Mark,
VERY NICELY Done, Cooters place! WOW.....I'm al most speechless on the work involved!

Question, the "figures" where did you find them? I'm looking for a Daisy, Bo, & Luke, and hopefully the rest of the "regular" cast of the show....AND info, or direction to find them, would be greatly thank full!


----------



## Bradleyfett

-Hemi- said:


> Mark,
> VERY NICELY Done, Cooters place! WOW.....I'm al most speechless on the work involved!
> 
> Question, the "figures" where did you find them? I'm looking for a Daisy, Bo, & Luke, and hopefully the rest of the "regular" cast of the show....AND info, or direction to find them, would be greatly thank full!


 Thank you for the compliments!

As for the figures, I have not yet begun to find or make the figures I eventually want for this project (I at least need a Cooter!). The figures you see are just 'stand ins' for now. The girl is a Preiser G-scale (model railroad) figure from this set:
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/psr/psr45027.htm

The two unpainted figures are actually Battlestar Galactica figures from a fan-made kit.

Mark


----------



## irishtrek

One of the figures looks to be Apollo while the other looks to be Sheba. Can't wait to see the garage all dirtied up.


----------



## hal9001

Mark, where did you get the house/garage? Looks to be a pretty nice kit and would make a great 'creepy/haunted house'!

Link to it if you could and don't mind.


Thanks,
Carl-

*Oh, yeah, by the way, the work you've done so far looks great!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Bradleyfett

Thanks Carl- the building/garage is a scratch build using various kinds of sheet plastic.

Mark


----------



## hal9001

Bradleyfett said:


> Thanks Carl- the building/garage is a scratch build using various kinds of sheet plastic.
> 
> Mark


Get outta here! Really? Wow! You did a great job of it! Were the various windows and moldings stock material or did you scratch them too?

My thoughts did tell me it was odd you not only found just the prefect house kit to convert but in the correct scale too? If I had applied more grey matter to that thought I should have realized that is was custom built.

Subject wise it's not my thing, but I hope you finish this because it will be fun to watch. *So get crackin' Bud*....

Carl-


----------



## Bradleyfett

hal9001 said:


> Were the various windows and moldings stock material or did you scratch them too?


Unfortunately no- had to scratch build everything except a piece of molding along the mid-line of the building.

M


----------



## Stangfreak

*Very, very cool build there. Very nicely detailed!!!*


----------



## Richard Baker

VERY nice scratch-build! 
I see some of an interior in a couple of photos- how are you taking that?


----------



## Bradleyfett

Richard Baker said:


> VERY nice scratch-build!
> I see some of an interior in a couple of photos- how are you taking that?


Not sure I understand the question...

Mark


----------



## Richard Baker

I was wondering if you were going to be putting a complete interior matching the filming sets inside the building or just have suggestions of them to provide depth...


----------



## Bradleyfett

That's the plan- you can see some of the interior details in the Flickr album. The interior decorations changed a little from season to season on the show, so I'm picking the arrangement I like; probably more like it appeared around season 2/3/4. Most of the upstairs was never shown, so I'm making that up as I go.


----------



## -Hemi-

GAWD, thats nice work! Mark, thanks for posting that on the figures! I'd get a set BUT they're sold out! GRRRRRRR..You decide to replace those you have send me a PM on them! I'd be interested in your "stand-ins".....


----------



## KUROK

"Someday the mountain might get 'em but the law never will...."


----------



## Alien

I love it, I love it. (Can't type Rosco's laugh!)

Those last photos on Flickr look real..
Fantastic work!
I particularly like your paint job making the styrene look like wood.

Do you know if it was a 'real' building as opposed to something on a studio back lot?? 
I only ask because I believe the series was, at least initially, filmed at practical locations.

Alien


----------



## Stangfreak

*An absolutely "OUTSTANDING" dio !!!
Loved the tour!!!*


----------



## Bradleyfett

Alien said:


> Do you know if it was a 'real' building as opposed to something on a studio back lot??
> I only ask because I believe the series was, at least initially, filmed at practical locations.
> 
> Alien


 I guess I never saw your question- better late than never though:

The first few episodes of the series first season were filmed on practical locations in Georgia- after that, the series moved to the Warner studios in Burbank, CA.

This building was on the Warner Brothers backlot. It was set, but had a full interior just as you see it on the show (on the first floor anyway).

Mark


----------



## taskmaster58

Just for a bit of controversy is the confederate flag gonna be on or off the General Lee.
I just read where a guy that bought a show used General Lee for $110,000.00 is getting the confederate flag painted over. I think if he does that he may as well paint over everything and just have an orange Charger cus then its no longer the General Lee.


----------



## 67657

Or he could just put a small tarp secured with bungee cords when he drives it. No reason to paint it over; just don't display it.


----------



## nightshiftart

*wow*

Superb work !!!!!!


----------



## btbrush

Gas, 69.9. Ah, those were the days.


----------



## Bradleyfett

taskmaster58 said:


> Just for a bit of controversy is the confederate flag gonna be on or off the General Lee.
> I just read where a guy that bought a show used General Lee for $110,000.00 is getting the confederate flag painted over. I think if he does that he may as well paint over everything and just have an orange Charger cus then its no longer the General Lee.


 Well the flag doesn't bother me. The next consideration is if it would bother anyone who might be viewing my work; I can't picture that happening either, so why not!


----------



## Bradleyfett

btbrush said:


> Gas, 69.9. Ah, those were the days.


Ya know, among other things, "those were the days" is the kind of reaction I like to get to a diorama!

Mark


----------



## irishtrek

Bradleyfett said:


> Well the flag doesn't bother me. The next consideration is if it would bother anyone who might be viewing my work; I can't picture that happening either, so why not!


Besides it would not be an accurate diorama without the flag atop the General.


----------



## Richard Baker

I wounder if they are going to digitally edit the old show to be politically correct like Spielberg did with the guns to walkie talkies in ET?

Your diorama is showing a snapshot of time as it was- if anybody has a problem with that they need to get a life. I bet right now there are large numbers of people who have no interest in dealing with the real problems we face today hunched over their keyboards googling frantically to find some thing to get upset with so they can send an hysterical email...


----------



## BatFanMan

Wow, really nice work! Can't wait to see the finished product.

__________
Fred DeRuvo
"I'll slap you all the way to Friday and it's only Wednesday!"


----------



## Bradleyfett

Decals are on! Now everyone can see the selection of services that Cooter offers. (thanks to Jeff at JT-Graphics.com).

Also starting to do some interior signage

Untitled by mommydawn2000, on Flickr

https://flic.kr/p/vSZojH by mommydawn2000, on Flickr


----------



## Richard Baker

Looks fantastic! - it looks like studio set!


----------



## irishtrek

Anything left to do besides weathering the wood and door knobs???


----------



## Bradleyfett

irishtrek said:


> Anything left to do besides weathering the wood and door knobs???


 Yes, a lot actually. The interior has the most work left, but on the outside I need to build a tire rack, some crates, and finish the tree. But I have weathered the door knobs!

Untitled by mommydawn2000, on Flickr


----------



## Bradleyfett

Looks like ol Cooter's havin a tire sale!

Untitled by mommydawn2000, on Flickr


----------



## Bradleyfett

Outside is almost done!

Untitled by mommydawn2000, on Flickr

Untitled by mommydawn2000, on Flickr


----------



## Owen E Oulton

Is there a flag on the orange car?


----------



## Bradleyfett

Owen E Oulton said:


> Is there a flag on the orange car?


 Of course!

M


----------



## Bradleyfett

Moving inside now...


This project is like peeling back an onion with the amount of details- every time I get one layer done, I noticed another layer of things in the same pictures I've been staring at for 5 years. Its weird what you DON'T see when you are looking for something specific. I just noticed the other day that the back door has a door closer thingy at the top. After doing a quick google search for some reference, I find it is in fact called a 'door closer', and the one in question is a 'vintage' style. Its one of those every day objects we've all seen a thousand times in our life, but never focused on. Fortunately for me, a 'vintage door closer' is shaped awfully similar to a piece of plastic model kit sprue in 1/25 scale!



Then there are the fan belts: turns out that 1/25 fan belts are pretty much identical to small hair 'elastics' (discovered thanks to my two daughters!). The bad news: they only had rainbow colored ones. The good news: found a package of 500 in black at the dollar store for... one dollar. Felt a little weird buying them as they are apparently made for African-American folks' hair, so I got a coke and some peanuts to draw attention away from it.

















Untitled by mommydawn2000, on Flickr









Untitled by mommydawn2000, on Flickr


----------



## Owen E Oulton

Love the desk. The only thing that would add to it would be a coffee cup full of pens and maybe some coffee rings on the calendar/blotter. The door closer and fan belts are great details.


----------



## Bradleyfett

Owen E Oulton said:


> Love the desk. The only thing that would add to it would be a coffee cup full of pens and maybe some coffee rings on the calendar/blotter. The door closer and fan belts are great details.


Excellent idea; I'm going specifically with the items that were on the set in the show, but that would be a logical addition. There is a coffee maker and cups going on the rear work bench eventually.

Mark


----------



## Bradleyfett

No coffee cup yet- but some books.


Untitled by mommydawn2000, on Flickr


----------



## Owen E Oulton

Lookin' reeaal good!


----------



## Bradleyfett

Workin late in the shop tonight...

Untitled by mommydawn2000, on Flickr

Untitled by mommydawn2000, on Flickr


----------

